# mk2 gti headliner?



## iwanta16v (Mar 8, 2008)

how difficult is it to redo the headliner on this car.
I recently read something on here saying they were headliner-less for a while when they attempted it.
It is the sunroof headliner thanks.
Before:


_Modified by iwanta16v at 2:08 PM 7-3-2008_


----------



## iwanta16v (Mar 8, 2008)

up


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: (iwanta16v)*

I redid my headliner in a gti and it wasn't too difficult, I did it in some fake microsuade stuff from a fabric shop, I got black and it was close enough to the factory color that i did not do the sunroof part. I have no idea how that comes out and i did not want to find out. 
just take out all of the screws in the A piller, B piller, and C piller as well as the visors, and the back roof plastic thingy,and the oh sh*t handles, there are also two plastic trees in the middle of the headliner, the hard part is the rear window seals are used to hold up the headliner also but it is really not hard to do.
i used 3m headliner adhesive, but i have heard others use different stuff. my suade was light enough that the headliner stuff worked well, I have also heard people use a heat gun or hair drier to warm up the fabric so it will go on easier and not create wrinkles. search in the mk2 forum for a few diy's or on the mk2 forum in the top thread by smokinblackdesiel for a diy on this. mine turned out ok but not great.
edit: reread your original post, i have no idea how to do the sunroof part so you can pretty much throw out this post, but i will leave it here in case someone needs it.


_Modified by vw****** at 7:44 AM 7-6-2008_


----------



## iwanta16v (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks that actually helps


----------



## iwanta16v (Mar 8, 2008)

Today I was taking off the old fabric and foam, and the headliner beard is pretty bad in some places. Cracked and splitting.
I am thinking of using some fiberglass type of stuff but idk if it will work, 
What else might work?


----------

